
Interview: Steve Milunovich of UBS on the Future of Apple - binaryapparatus
http://uk.businessinsider.com/interview-steve-milunovich-ubs-future-apple-2016-11/#-1
======
binaryapparatus
It seems I didn't paste URL properly, #-1 scrolls down to second segment.
Please scroll up to read entire interview.

